# Another bad pcv valve...



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Some of you may remember when it went bad the first time at 32,000 miles...
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/9236-check-engine-light-32-000-miles-3.html
> 
> ...


Odds are with you this time.
Last time it failed you ended up with a replacement that was the same as was removed back in 2012.
The cover has been redesigned since I am told by my dealer due to the high failure rate.

Rob


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> Odds are with you this time.
> Last time it failed you ended up with a replacement that was the same as was removed back in 2012.
> The cover has been redesigned since I am told by my dealer due to the high failure rate.
> 
> Rob


Got a redesigned cover part number?

They used the same part number this time as they did the last. Part # 55573746.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There is no number change....I asked......but the tech says, held upside down, the channeling has been changed and it appears the casting for the pcv cover (the disc part that starts leaking) has a larger shoulder.

I can only go on his info......but he's one of the good ones and volunteers lots of info to me.

Rob


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I had my valve cover replaced at 100k and haven't had any issues with the replacement over the past 65k miles.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Good thing yours got fixed that very next day and didn't take 9 days from start to finish like mine did!! (YES N-I-N-E DAYS)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> There is no number change....I asked......but the tech says, held upside down, the channeling has been changed and it appears the casting for the pcv cover (the disc part that starts leaking) has a larger shoulder.
> 
> I can only go on his info......but he's one of the good ones and volunteers lots of info to me.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for the info!



CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I had my valve cover replaced at 100k and haven't had any issues with the replacement over the past 65k miles.


Hopefully your replacement cover was the updated one.



WhiteAndBright said:


> Good thing yours got fixed that very next day and didn't take 9 days from start to finish like mine did!! (YES N-I-N-E DAYS)


Obviously not all dealers are the same. I've got one of the better ones. :smile:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

9 DAYS?

Good grief.......they must've walked it over to your dealer (or it was there the next day and no one did anything about it)

Knowing the GM parts system (it is a good one) I'd be thinking the latter......part laying in the building for several days.....'Hey! Who is this for!'......gulp......you'll never know.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> 9 DAYS?
> 
> Good grief.......they must've walked it over to your dealer (or it was there the next day and no one did anything about it)
> 
> ...


Took me a minute to get my axle because they didn't call me. They sent an email that went straight to spam folder telling me to schedule a date to get put on. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

When I was at my dealership getting a battery replaced, I overheard the parts guy on the phone talking to someone about ordering a part.. The part itself was in Memphis, TN... We are in Nashville, TN. However, GM has to send it to New Orleans, LA. first, and then to us.. Yea, that makes sense..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Robby said:


> 9 DAYS?
> 
> Good grief.......they must've walked it over to your dealer (or it was there the next day and no one did anything about it)
> 
> ...


No while they were fixing the pcv valve they broke something and had to order that part then was told a few of the days that they were to busy to help me and would have to come back the next day and maybe they would have time..


----------



## yayaster (Jan 22, 2016)

was your PCV valve covered under the powertrain warranty? i have a 2012 and same code and just took it to the dealer sure enough that's what's wrong with but they are telling me its not covered I'm at 41,000 miles :-(


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

yayaster said:


> was your PCV valve covered under the powertrain warranty? i have a 2012 and same code and just took it to the dealer sure enough that's what's wrong with but they are telling me its not covered I'm at 41,000 miles :-(


Yes it is covered under your 100k powertrain warranty.

Btw, read the following thread for updated info on this problem...http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/87761-replaced-my-3rd-pcv-valve-today-108k.html


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Yes it is covered under your 100k powertrain warranty.
> 
> Btw, read the following thread for updated info on this problem...http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/87761-replaced-my-3rd-pcv-valve-today-108k.html


Funny thing is my pcv is going out again.. At 111k now. Needs a 3rd pcv valve and 2nd intake manifold.. Known problem on our cars and would like some help but @Chevy Customer Care hasn't replied back to me.. ????


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What gets me is that the replacement part doesn't come with the same warranty.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> What gets me is that the replacement part doesn't come with the same warranty.


I know right.. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Beuler..... Beuler...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Funny thing is my pcv is going out again.. At 111k now. Needs a 3rd pcv valve and 2nd intake manifold.. Known problem on our cars and would like some help but @*Chevy Customer Care* hasn't replied back to me.. 


I'm still on my original intake manifold at 176k. Yes, the check valve is MIA. I don't care. Car runs fine without it. I'll just slap another PCV valve on it if it goes bad, as they typically last around 40k in my Cruze before going bad again.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Are getting any oil leaking at the throttle body?


----------

